# Big Bang Theory - OAD 1/12/12 (Spoilers)



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Ok, I'll admit it.

I've complained about AFF since the episode she first showed up. But her reaction to the tiara really cracked me up. Backed up and replayed it 3 times.

Biggest laugh I've had watching BBT in a long while.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Good episode.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I liked Penny's zinger in the jewelry store, after Sheldon made the comment about the humidifier at Sears.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Using a tiara as the gift was an inspired choice by the writers, so kudos.
They know AFF quite well.
And I love her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The tiara scenes was awesome, and Sheldon's reaction to the big hug and kiss was equally awesome. He SERIOUSLY doesn't know how to handle the GF thang! 

Funny because after this, I watch an old episode on TBS in which Sheldon was trying to help Leonard with HIS GF and he seemed to have a better handle on the GF situation then than he does now.

So is Bernadette and Howard done? Sad, because I kind of liked them together. I thought she was a good buffer between Howard and his mother.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Weak episode.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Todd said:


> Week episode.


You're right - it _was_ this week's episode.


----------



## camyahoo (Jan 5, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> So is Bernadette and Howard done? Sad, because I kind of liked them together. I thought she was a good buffer between Howard and his mother.


No, they decided that Howard would stay home with the kids and she would keep on working.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

camyahoo said:


> No, they decided that Howard would stay home with the kids and she would keep on working.


D'oh! You're right!!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

camyahoo said:


> No, they decided that Howard would stay home with the kids and she would keep on working.


Or did they ...? 

Howard had a weird expression on his face, so I'm sure it can be brought up as a storyline in the future.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

verdugan said:


> Or did they ...?
> 
> Howard had a weird expression on his face, so I'm sure it can be brought up as a storyline in the future.


Yeah. Sadly, at this point, there's no way this wedding is happening.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. Sadly, at this point, there's no way this wedding is happening.


Melissa Rauch has been all over the place promoting the show. She isn't going away anytime soon. They'll work it out, her character and her interaction with Howard and his mother is great. Along with AFF, it rejuvenated the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. Sadly, at this point, there's no way this wedding is happening.


What do you mean, "sadly"? Do you seriously believe this show could survive without Raj having a chance with Howard?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The tiara moment was right up there with the Leonard Nimoy napkin moment.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"Trouble with girlfriends is what's putting my daughter through USC."


I agree the scene with the tiara was priceless although I started laughing with "We both know that's your koala face!"

You do have to give Bialak credit for that scene.

I thought that Howard's magic was pretty good though.
Although he should probably check for bunnies.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

RandomTask said:


> Melissa Rauch has been all over the place promoting the show. She isn't going away anytime soon. They'll work it out, her character and her interaction with Howard and his mother is great. Along with AFF, it rejuvenated the show.


Oh they'll keep her around.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh they'll keep her around.


Cause she's short and busting all over just like Howard's Mom..


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Ment said:


> Cause she's short and busting all over just like Howard's Mom..


I thought his mom said she was short and stacked all over, meaning she had a curvy body.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Great ep. Loved the tiara scene. Hope Melissa isn't going anywhere. I really like her. But I don't see how they are going to resolve the kid issue (although I think they WILL), as Howard is not going to want to be a Mr Mom. 

Howard's mother - OMG, while I love all the characters, the show wouldn't be the same without her. I always love the 'character you never see' thing anyway, but that voice and the things she says are great!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

[nerd]Continuity problem: in an earlier episode, Bernadette talked about knowing how to deal with kids/Sheldon because her mother ran an illegal day care out of their house. She obviously was good with kids at that moment. [/nerd]


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> [nerd]Continuity problem: in an earlier episode, Bernadette talked about knowing how to deal with kids/Sheldon because her mother ran an illegal day care out of their house. She obviously was good with kids at that moment. [/nerd]


FWIW, the big bang wiki says it is because of the illegal daycare that she hates kids.


----------



## alexru (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi guys, can anybody explain this joke: "Trouble with girlfriends is what's putting my daughter through USC".
I didn't get it. Thanks!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

alexru said:


> Hi guys, can anybody explain this joke: "Trouble with girlfriends is what's putting my daughter through USC".
> I didn't get it. Thanks!


He's implying the jewelry store is gets lots of its business from boyfriends buying gifts the same way Sheldon was doing.


----------



## alexru (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe USC stands for the university of some kind, it makes sense then. Thank you, vman41.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

University of Southern California


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

My favorite bits were:
The forgotten dove left inside the magic chafing dish.
When Howard's mother said Bernadette was stacked like her, Howard's reply "But she doesn't step on hers"


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Was this the first time that we hear Howard's mom not shouting?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Was this the first time that we hear Howard's mom not shouting?


To me she sounded the same as she always does.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

JYoung said:


> I thought that Howard's magic was pretty good though.
> Although he should probably check for bunnies.


When I was a kid doing magic shows I had that exact same trick. It is pretty cool to see it done.

I also had the Dove pan, and a bunch of other tricks. Lots of fun seeing that episode.

I like Bernadette. I think she is a cutie.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> I thought his mom said she was short and stacked all over, meaning she had a curvy body.


I do think the expression was "stacked all over" followed shortly in Howard's Mom's description with, "...just like me."

I liked Howard's retort, "She's not stacked _just_ like you Mom. There's no danger that she'll step on hers!"

A good episode. The "tiara moment" knocked the episode out of the park.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

verdugan said:


> To me she sounded the same as she always does.


Howard's mother started out yelling "HOWARD, BERNADETTE IS--" then stopped yelling "Oh, she slipped right by me!" And yeah, I think that was the first time.



Fish Man said:


> I do think the expression was "stacked all over" followed shortly in Howard's Mom's description with, "...just like me."


The line was "I hope it fits. She has a tricky figure. She's short and stacked, like me."


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Michael S said:


> Was this the first time that we hear Howard's mom not shouting?





verdugan said:


> To me she sounded the same as she always does.


She shouted "Howard, Bernadette's here" as Bernadette walked into Howards room.
Then in a normal almost whispering voice something like "she slipped right past me".

ETA: Crap, that's what I get for not reading to the end of the post before quoting

phox


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> She shouted "Howard, Bernadette's here" as Bernadette walked into Howards room.
> Then in a normal almost whispering voice something like "she slipped right past me".
> 
> ETA: Crap, that's what I get for not reading to the end of the post before quoting
> ...


Smeek by proxy?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> ETA: Crap, that's what I get for not reading to the end of the post before quoting


We need to come up with a term for that. Phoxing perhaps?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rondotcom said:


> Smeek by proxy?


Smeek by phoxy?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

alexru said:


> I believe USC stands for the university of some kind, it makes sense then. Thank you, vman41.


And welcome to the forum. You might be our first poster from Russia


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> University of Southern California


AKA University of Spoiled Children.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Good episode! We did notice that Sheldon probably wouldn't call them Koala Bears like he did because they aren't really bears.

Loved the tiara part. So funny!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't mind Bernadette's character but her whining voice is really getting grating. They've toned down Leonard's nasally nerd voice. I wish they'd tone hers down a bit too.

At least AFF didn't annoy me as much this episode.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Good episode! We did notice that Sheldon probably wouldn't call them Koala Bears like he did because they aren't really bears.


That bugged me, too.
Sheldon would be the one saying "Koala's are marsupials, not bears!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Doesn't he just refer to them as "koalas"....without the word "bear"?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> That bugged me, too.
> Sheldon would be the one saying "Koala's are marsupials, not bears!"


Sheldon would be the one saying "Koala's _what?_"


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Doesn't he just refer to them as "koalas"....without the word "bear"?


Nope, he specifically said "koala bears" the first time which is why we noticed it and thought of all people he wouldn't be the one to say that  It could have been fun to have Leonard correct Sheldon for once.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

alexru said:


> I believe USC stands for the university of some kind, it makes sense then. Thank you, vman41.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> University of Southern California


Which is an expensive private school in Los Angeles. The jewelry store owner is able to pay for his daughter to go through private school based on sales of jewelry to boyfriends trying to get out of the doghouse with their girlfriends.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Sheldon would be the one saying "Koala's _what?_"


I hide my head in shame...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I hide my head in shame...


And Sheldon would be the one saying "there there...would you like a hot beverage?".

(last one I promise)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> And Sheldon would be the one saying "there there...would you like a hot beverage?".
> 
> (last one I promise)


It's OK- I could talk about Sheldon all night 
I'm kind of into him right now


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> It's OK- I could talk about Sheldon all night
> I'm kind of into him right now


I had a really odd dream about Jim Parsons the other night.

But then again, I've also recently dreamed I'm Snooki, so take that at face value.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> But then again, I've also recently dreamed I'm Snooki, so take that at face value.


Thats not a dream, thats a nightmare!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

And that face has no value.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

[imagining Angie with orange skin]

Eeewwww!


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Which is an expensive private school in Los Angeles.


Huh. I always assumed USC was part of the University of California system but now I know better. Learn something every day. Tuition of 42k supports the private moniker.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

efilippi said:


> Huh. I always assumed USC was part of the University of California system but now I know better.


I think that would be UCLA.

(Or anything that starts with "UC")


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> [imagining Angie with orange skin]
> 
> Eeewwww!


Tryst me. No one wants to see that.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> *Tryst *me. No one wants to see that.


Family board!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> I think that would be UCLA.
> 
> (Or anything that starts with "UC")


Including those arrogant %@$#s at Berkeley, who call themselves just plain UC.

Rob Helmerichs, PhD, UCSB


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Including those arrogant %@$#s at Berkeley, who call themselves just plain UC.
> 
> Rob Helmerichs, PhD, UCSB


You went to UC San Bernadino?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You went to UC San Bernadino?


My money is on Santa Barbara.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

The lesser known UC South Bronx.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The vet school is called UC Saint Bernard.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

UC South Burbank


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

verdugan said:


> My money is on Santa Barbara.


Zoom!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Zoom!


?

UCSB = UC Santa Barbara
CSUSB = California State San Bernadino

There's no UC San Bernadino.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

verdugan said:


> ?
> 
> UCSB = UC Santa Barbara
> CSUSB = California State San Bernadino
> ...


You don't think I know that?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Behind the scenes of Amy's "It's a Tiara!" moment -- written by Mayim Bialik


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Behind the scenes of Amy's "It's a Tiara!" moment -- written by Mayim Bialik


Thanks for that link. :up:

I also liked the link in that article to The Top 10 Big Bang moments of the past 100 episodes. I didn't agree with all of them (especially #10 - bleccch), but I definitely agreed with #1.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yup. I called #1 before I even clicked on the link.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yup. I called #1 before I even clicked on the link.


Yeah, that was a no-brainer.

I didn't agree with any of the others (oh wait, 2 was pretty good, too). The tiara moment should have been two or three.

Gosh, I'm not sure what I would pick, though. (Maybe this should be a thread!)


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

I was also thinking of the #1 moment before seeing the list. #4 was also great. I would put Rock-Paper-Scissors-Lizard-Spock up there as well, but there's a lot to choose from on this show.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, #1 was easy but I could do a Top 100 and still have favs left over.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Aww no "soft kitty" in the top 10


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

busyba said:


> Yup. I called #1 before I even clicked on the link.


The only thing on my tivo marked save until I delete is that episode of BBT.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Aww no "soft kitty" in the top 10


I would have put the "soft kitty" from "The Adhesive Duck Deficiency" in the Top 10 myself.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> I would have put the "soft kitty" from "The Adhesive Duck Deficiency" in the Top 10 myself.


That's where they sing it together when Penny's injured, right? Yeah that was one of the best.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

JYoung said:


> You don't think I know that?


Maybe, but you didn't know that sarcasm is hard to tell online.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

No Time Machine on the list either.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

verdugan said:


> Maybe, but you didn't know that sarcasm is hard to tell online.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Including those arrogant %@$#s at Berkeley, who call themselves just plain UC.
> 
> Rob Helmerichs, PhD, UCSB


To be fair they were the first UC.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


>


LOL. I love that moment.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


>


:up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Thanks for that link. :up:
> 
> I also liked the link in that article to The Top 10 Big Bang moments of the past 100 episodes. I didn't agree with all of them (especially #10 - bleccch), but I definitely agreed with #1.


That link is now 404'd, but I found it on youtube:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKjDy2aub9Y[/media]


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

The youtube video is private... anywhere else we can watch it? Everything I find via Google is the same way.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't know -- it took me 20 minutes to track that one down since the main CBS link was also dead. I have no idea why it's so hard to find these videos.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

twm01 said:


> The youtube video is private... anywhere else we can watch it? Everything I find via Google is the same way.


This?
http://screen.yahoo.com/the-big-bang-theory-top-10-moments-27877741.html


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe someone who's seen the list can just post a brief summary of what the top ten were, as a bulleted list, or something?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hunter Green said:


> Maybe someone who's seen the list can just post a brief summary of what the top ten were, as a bulleted list, or something?


#10 - Raj's Bollywood Musical Fantasy
#9 - Everyone dressing up as The Flash
#8 - Sheldon teaching Penny physics
#7 - Katee Sackoff and George Takei in bed with Howard
#6 - Sheldon knocking
#5 - Secret Agent Laser Obstacle Chess
#4 - Ohhh, it's a tiara!!!
#3 - Leonard prepares for his first date with Penny
#2 - Sheldon in the ball pit
#1 - The Saturnalia Miracle


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm not in agreement with that list -- there were much better moments -- like how can they leave out Raj and Penny ending up in bed? Or Sheldon's alternate reality robot (w/Woz cameo)?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...or Howard's robot arm!!!


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

When an actor in a series is nominated for an Emmy, I'm assuming that it's a nomination based on the whole of their work in that series. 

However, do they submit particular pieces of the series (i.e. episodes) for consideration? 

More specifically - Last night, TBS re-ran this episode. The scene where Amy gets her tiara from Sheldon is, in my opinion, one of her funnier scenes in the series. I was wondering if, specific episodes are submitted, that episode was submitted for consideration for an Emmy nomination.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Actors submit one episode for consideration, and they determine what category to submit themselves in. So they have to decide which episode features their best work and submit that one. I don't know if that's the episoe Mayim Bialik submitted for that season. She was nominated, although she didn't win.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Reading this thread again, I noticed this:



YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. Sadly, at this point, there's no way this wedding is happening.


Hey Ang, don't quit your day job to become a prognosticator!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Reading this thread again, I noticed this:
> 
> Hey Ang, don't quit your day job to become a prognosticator!


I know, right? I'm just flat awful.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wilhite said:


> When an actor in a series is nominated for an Emmy, I'm assuming that it's a nomination based on the whole of their work in that series.
> 
> However, do they submit particular pieces of the series (i.e. episodes) for consideration?
> 
> More specifically - Last night, TBS re-ran this episode. The scene where Amy gets her tiara from Sheldon is, in my opinion, one of her funnier scenes in the series. I was wondering if, specific episodes are submitted, that episode was submitted for consideration for an Emmy nomination.





DevdogAZ said:


> Actors submit one episode for consideration, and they determine what category to submit themselves in. So they have to decide which episode features their best work and submit that one. I don't know if that's the episoe Mayim Bialik submitted for that season. She was nominated, although she didn't win.


According to this, it was indeed the episode she submitted: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...-emmy-nomination-for-the-big-bang-theory.html



> The episode, titled The Shiny Trinket Maneuver but affectionately known by fans as The Tiara Episode, is the one Emmy voters will consider on Bialiks behalf.


----------

